# Poudre Park strainer



## poudre33 (May 12, 2014)

This thing just showed up in the last hour. BIG strainer at the bottom of Poudre Park, just above the bridge to nowhere that is just upstream of the Columbine Beach.


----------



## poudre33 (May 12, 2014)

Next bridge you see after the Hewlett bridge.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Still in there as of 8:00 am 6/13. Creating a huge massive eddy.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

This 12 inch wide tree appears to have rolled over, hiding the tall branches that made it easier to see in Poudre33's above pics. It is now very hard to see from upstream. Approximately half mile below Hewlett bridge, at the bottom of Poudre Park town. Set up and run right for ample room around this strainer.


----------

